# DirecTV iPhone app not working



## mjm76 (Aug 27, 2006)

I do not use the DirecTV app very much but 2 out of the last 3 times I have used it when I have been away from home it has not work when I tried to schedule a recording.

I have a iPhone 6 plus

Does anyone have any advice on how to fix this problem?
Thanks..........................


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

Are you in airplane mode? Because unless that's the case if it's connected to the internet it should work fine. It actually sends the command to DIRECTV servers then they bounce it to your unit via satellite. Try sending it twice? Also I have emails set to come to me when I set a recording. I believe this happens if DIRECTV servers sends the command. Maybe set that up and see if DIRECTV servers are sending the signal that way or if it's not even getter there. 

Also make sure it's being sent as a high priority. What receiver do you have?


----------



## mjm76 (Aug 27, 2006)

inkahauts said:


> Are you in airplane mode? Because unless that's the case if it's connected to the internet it should work fine. It actually sends the command to DIRECTV servers then they bounce it to your unit via satellite. Try sending it twice? Also I have emails set to come to me when I set a recording. I believe this happens if DIRECTV servers sends the command. Maybe set that up and see if DIRECTV servers are sending the signal that way or if it's not even getter there.
> 
> Also make sure it's being sent as a high priority. What receiver do you have?


I have a HR 34-700 in the living room,HR 24 500 in another,HR20 700. and HR20 200.

I noticed tonight in trying to troubleshoot the DirecTV app on my phone that it would only say that the HR receivers were connected while I was home and connected to my Wi FI on my iPhone, but once I turned off the wi fi and went to the ATT network connection I never could connect to the HR receivers on my wi fi network on the app even thought the DirecTV internet site said all my receivers were connected to the internet.

Strange.....................I wish I could get this stupid iPhone DirecTV app to work so I can use it when I am away from home to schedule recordings.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

None of that matters. The receivers don't need to be connected to the Internet in order to use the scheduler. As it was mentioned before, once you log in to the website and request a recording the command is sent to your DVRs via the satellite. 

I would make sure there are no conflicts on those occasions. Also I would get the 34 replaced ASAP. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## trh (Nov 3, 2007)

There was (not sure if it has been updated) some issues with the DIRECTV App and iOS devices. Specifically on the MobileDVR features of the DIRECTV App.

But you don't need the App to schedule programs. Just go to the DIRECTV web site and schedule your shows from their Guide.


----------

